# Solved: bigfoot email forwarding not working - anyone else affected?



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Dear techguys,

I kept a bigfoot account for basic forwarding but noted no emails from it for 4 days now - anyone else having such problems or knows when we can expect service to resume etc?

Kind regards,

mike


----------



## Fistral (Jan 1, 1970)

I've been having problems with them for a few months now. I think they keep switching on spam filters or somthing.
I joined bigfoot when the interned was first discovered many years ago because I could have a free email address for life.

Well for many years it did what it said on the tin, but now I think they may have second thoughts about doing somthing for free forever.

I have had no emails in August, and cant even get get their website up.

It would probably take me years now to tell everybody to change my email address, and I'm sure a few contacts would be lost along the way.

I'm sure I've missed several very important emails so far but what redress do we have?

There are some interesting posts here http://www.broadbandbanter.com/showthread.php?t=26550 
suggesting that it is a problem with yahoo not forwarding anything from Bigfoot.
My mail also goes through Yahoo so they may have a point.
How about you?


----------



## 30chat (Aug 4, 2009)

I am having similar problems - no forwarded email; test emails sent to myself fail to arrive and their website appears to have collapsed.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

This is what I get when I do a Google search and click on the links
"The servlet container is temporary unavailable or being upgraded "


----------



## ciderman (Aug 4, 2009)

I am also with bigfoot. I had problems 10 days ago when I changed ISP this was sorted by very helpful Bigfoot help team. then on the 1st august 2009 they seem to have stopped all forwarding. The help pages do not work and also you cannot access the web site. It is extremley annoying as Bigfoot address is on my work stationery.


----------



## ChrisNic1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi there

I'm having the same problems as you guys, though I am not on Yahoo, so I think the problem is with Bigfoot alone


----------



## Fistral (Jan 1, 1970)

ChrisNic1 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm having the same problems as you guys, though I am not on Yahoo, so I think the problem is with Bigfoot alone


I believe that also extends to BT mail if that makes any difference.


----------



## DocRo (Aug 4, 2009)

I have had no forwarded mail since Friday from bigfoot. Has anyone tried their webmail to se if that works? I am not a subscriber at present.


----------



## fatboyfat70 (Aug 4, 2009)

Affecting me too, on Blueyonder/Virginmedia.


----------



## Fistral (Jan 1, 1970)

This http://ef.bigfoot.com/ was the webpage I most recently used to login and check filter settings. It seems to be down now.
Has Bigfoot email quietly died?


----------



## carllaut (Aug 4, 2009)

I have noticed that I didn't seem to be getting much email recently so I went and checked.

My last 'usual' volume of emails was 30th July - since then I only seem to receive emails that haven't used the bigfoot address.

Like DaveA I get "The servlet container is temporary unavailable or being upgraded " when I tried to login to check the filters.

Any ideas welcome.

Carl


----------



## mikeeastgate (Aug 4, 2009)

I too have discovered that I've had nothing from bigfoot during August. The thing is - surely the forwarding service was quite popular. Why is there nothing coming up on google searches as a news item.

The thought of identifying all the services and providers that I've signed up for using bigfoot.com address is just too daunting to contemplate.

MikeE


----------



## 30chat (Aug 4, 2009)

There's a Bigfoot number for a voicemail message where they promise to call you back. Why do I not believe they will?

For the record it's 1-815-366-5150


----------



## 30chat (Aug 4, 2009)

I've just found another very similar thread about the Bigfoot email service going down dated almost the same day in August 2008. Is this Bigfoot's annual holiday?!


----------



## 30chat (Aug 4, 2009)

And finally - the emails I sent to myself at my Bigfoot address earlier today have Just returned, marked along these lines.

The following addresses had transient delivery errors -----
<[email protected]>


----------



## tiffster (Aug 4, 2009)

Been with Bigfoot for 10 years? Occasional hiccups. Now terminal.

Everything I email is with bigfoot. Can't imagine the hassle to change.

Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## pheff (Aug 5, 2009)

I have also been with Bigfoot for many years and suddenly no emails after July 31. The problem appears to be with Bigfoot as my webmail account is also not showing any emails after July 31. Earlier today I was able to get to an email contact form on ef.bigfoot.com but since then the site has crashed. 
Hope we get some info soon or I will have to find another service.

Anybody have good experience with other email forwarders?


----------



## oggiepugh (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, no email from Bigfoot since 31 July. Contact page simply returns a downtime message, so no help at all. Is there any way of getting information from Bigfoot about when they have "upgraded their service"? They could have gone out of business for all I know!


----------



## oggiepugh (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree. I'm with Virgin Media, their service is working fine.


----------



## ciderman (Aug 4, 2009)

i have been with bigfoot for ages as well . all my stationery has the bigfoot address. I am amazed that we cfannot find more information via google considering the number of users there are.


----------



## pheff (Aug 5, 2009)

This maybe some good news - the site ef.bigfoot.com is at least back up. But now webmail is down. Also, unable to send a support email - after filling out the form and pressing submit an error is returned that servers are being updated. Maybe a step in the right direction?


----------



## ciderman (Aug 4, 2009)

pheff said:


> This maybe some good news - the site ef.bigfoot.com is at least back up. But now webmail is down. Also, unable to send a support email - after filling out the form and pressing submit an error is returned that servers are being updated. Maybe a step in the right direction?


wew seem to be doing the same checks. I have found that the site is back etc. 2 weeks ago I was in contact by e mail with bigfoot support and had a very helpfull reply. unfortunatley I deleted the e maill. does anyone have an e mail address for bigfoot support.


----------



## wilsojer (Aug 5, 2009)

It looks worryingly if Bigfoot has gone up the spout. Either way, this is the third time that they have gone down and for me it is the last time. I have been with them for over 10 years now, so the thought of changing every personal contact, every business contact and every website registration is a hideous thought, but I'm not prepared to go through this again. To be cut off from all emails for a week is completely unacceptable.

I'm still fighting to get some answers from Bigfoot and have emailed them about 20 times now to various different addresses with not much joy, but maybe one day they might reply.

Very angry  and unhappy  !!

Bye Bye Bigfoot !


----------



## nick1wolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Like everyone else I too am amazed that a company such as bigfoot with so many longstanding and loyal customers can feel justified in treating them this way. I have emailed a number of addresses that I used last time this happened in May and most have bounced back as unknown addresses. This address however ([email protected]) has not come back! although I have not had a response - maybe we should all give this one a go?


----------



## wilsojer (Aug 5, 2009)

I've had 'message delayed' emails when sending to [email protected]. Text of latest one below:

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification

THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY.

YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE.

Delivery to the following recipient has been delayed:

[email protected]

Message will be retried for 2 more day(s)

Technical details of temporary failure:
The recipient server did not accept our requests to connect. Learn more at http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=7720
[litemail11.bigfoot.com. (5): Connection reset by peer]
[litemail08.bigfoot.com. (5): Connection timed out]
[litemail12.bigfoot.com. (5): Connection dropped]
[litemail09.bigfoot.com. (5): Connection timed out]
[litemail10.bigfoot.com. (5): Connection timed out]


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Dear Techguys,

Picking up something said earlier on in this thread, there was a similar shutdown last year with bigfoot - so it could be the time of year [holidays in august] when they shut down and upgrade their servers etc.

Somehow, though, this "feels" terminal this time - for there isn't even a facility to email them for when I try to do so it just comes up with a standard message saying their systems are down for upgrading.

I'm going to 'hold on' though and hope this thing resolves itself for whilst I have another email address I still find the 'bigfoot' forwarding option useful.

fingers crossed!

Update: I've now read some of the links to other threads on the problem and it seems bigfoot upgrade is at the core of the problems - and last year problems lasted circa 2 weeks but in the end all the emails came through - so maybe there is hope yet that this problem will get resolved.


----------



## SimonL (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as everyone else - had a bigfoot account for 10+ years and been through the same problems in the past. No emails through Bigfoot since Saturday. Surprised there isn't more activity on discussion forums this time - there was more last year. Lack of info. is very frustrating - don't know whether to wait or switch to a different email address for everything.

Looks like the problem lies on Bigfoot's servers not accepting any incoming messages. Which unfortunately means most messages will have been rejected back to the sender after 24 hours, so there isn't a glut of emails stacking up in Bigfoot waiting to be forwarded.

Have sent several test emails and they all get rejected after 24 hours with the following:

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at yahoo.com.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<xxx@bigfoot.com>:
Connected to 66.114.252.227 but connection died. (#4.4.2)
I'm not going to try again; this message has been in the queue too long.

Will be monitoring this thread - thanks everyone for your input !


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Dear Techguys,

Anyone able to get through on a phone call to BF?


----------



## oggiepugh (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks nick1wolf. I have sent a message to [email protected] which has not (yet) bounced or been replied to. If I get a non-automated reply I'll post it.


----------



## wilsojer (Aug 5, 2009)

There may be hope ! I've just had a reply from one of the many emails that I've sent out which seems to suggest that they are not going belly up and that it is some form of technical breakdown. 

Text of email:

I understand your current situation and we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience this is causing you.
We are working on your problem as quickly as possible and we have requested our technical support with high priority to have this resolved and hopefully with immediate effect.
I hope I was able to clear things up for you from here.
I will update you on their progress once they were able to determine the cause of this issue the soonest possible.

Sincerely,

James Wilkinson, Customer Support (JXS)
Bigfoot Communications LLC


----------



## MadHatter46213 (Aug 5, 2009)

me too. and sending to my bigfoot is getting 'unable to deliver' response. even the attempts to use the 'contact' facility on bigfoot site is giving unavailability owing to 'upgrade'. Is Bigfoot going broke? should I forget the bigfoot address, get my cards reprinted, update my website? the thought of all that hassle.


----------



## bvance (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there!

I've also been a bigfoot.com subscriber for many years now and the thought of changing over everything gives me shivers down my spine But I think its going to have to be done. No warnings, no updates, no way to contact - this is extremely unprofessional for a paid service. Plus, the whole "contact us" page being down is extremely suspicious. Who takes away the ability to hear from your customers during a (supposed) major upgrade?

Some more interesting stuff - a whois search on bigfoot.com and bigfoot.net reveals they are registered to :

NextEngine Ventures, LLC
2592 Overlook Place
Baldwin, New York 11510
United States
+1.2122080991

Try doing a Google Maps search on that address and looking at the street view. Its a house in a residential neighborhood. Now, it could very well be legitimate but it just adds to the suspicion.

I called that telephone # as well and just got a chance to leave a voice mail. Nothing else.

I hope for everyone's sake that everything gets worked out. But I plan on registering my own domain and moving on.

Brian


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Has anyone been able to get through on 001 8663006720 or has any success with another number to them?


----------



## nick1wolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Tried +1 646 2277400 - NY number obtained from white pages but its constantly engaged. Sent an email to their press office and am awaiting a response - don't hold out much hope and will post if I get one.


----------



## 30chat (Aug 4, 2009)

Bigfoot didn't call back in response to my voicemail but they did send me an email from [email protected]:

_I hope this email finds you well._

_"We have received your Voice mail regarding a certain issue you havewith your Bigfoot account._

_I would like to inquire what specific problems you have with your account. _

_Kindly reply to this email providing me as much information as possible so that I can look into it with our technical support._

_I hope to hear from you soon._

_If this email was send to you by mistake and you do not have any concerns regarding Bigfoot email forwarding service, please disregard this email._

_Thank you._

_Sincerely,_

_Heather Edwards, Customer Support (JXS)_
_Bigfoot Communications LLC"_

So there is life there - whether it's human is another matter. I suggest we all try emailing Heather Edwards and keep each other posted on replies if any.


----------



## fatboyfat70 (Aug 4, 2009)

Given that their response doesn't even acknowledge that there is clearly a problem of global proportions, I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## robsinglehurst (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been with Bigfoot for at least 10 years, initially free, then paid and then free again for the past 2 years. Like others I think it's pretty terminal this time, I wonder whether or not it's Heathers annual holiday (bigfoot broke about a week earlier this time last year). I think this time even if it recovers I can't afford to be losign a week's worth of emails. So I'll be changing over to gmail (been using it for the past 2 years anyway - I love the IMAP - synchronised emails wherever, home, work etc) 

Bigfoot for Life!! (Bigfoots life presumably NOT the users!)

Cheers,

--Rob Singlehurst


----------



## nick1wolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Just had first email in a week through via Bigfoot email forwarding. Its a current mail and no sign yet of any backed up mail maybe things are getting there.


----------



## nick1wolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Also starting to get some mail through that was sent early yesterday morning - fingers crossed more will come


----------



## chromeliver (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as all of you but interestingly, one single email just came through. What does this mean? Not sure. The last time this happened as I recall it seemed that all emails were eventually received over a period of a few days. Hopefully that will happen this time as well. I would be more than a little unhappy if i lost 5-6 days of emails.


----------



## achookang (Mar 22, 2005)

I hadn't had any emails forwarded since 31st July, but this morning I got 5 emails backdated from 3rd Aug. It could be that those were the only emails I had sent to the bigfoot address in that period but I doubt it. However at least something is coming through and others seem to be getting some through too. Hopefully they have not gone bust. I seem to remember some time ago there was a similar period of extreme delays in forwarding. Eventually it seemed to resolve itself but it took about a week.

Support was useless then too. I recall people were blaming it on the fact that the Bigfoot company had been taken over by some (? Eastern) company whose focus was elsewhere and not solely on email services


----------



## MadHatter46213 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have 4 emails this morning too. but I guess that any other missive for the last few days will never have got as far as Bigfoot so they will be lost forever. and of course there's nothing from Bigfoot in the way of an apology or explanation.

I think that I need to start the move somewhere else before it happens again. Any recommendations?


----------



## wilsojer (Aug 5, 2009)

I've had a bunch of emails through this morning, but as with everyone else, they are all from around 11.30 last night (uk time) onwards. I sent myself a test message early this morning and almost three hours later there is still no sign.

I emailed back to James Wilkinson (see earlier post) with some concerns - see below for text of the email. I'll post back if I get any reply - not holding my breath !

Fingers crossed we may be getting there, although I am concerned with the emails from the last five days. I am definitely moving from Bigfoot and going with Gmail - torturous process, but I'm not willing to go through all this again !

Text of email:

I have a few concerns:

1. All of the emails that are coming in are from around 23.30 (uk time) yesterday evening. Whilst I am delighted to see them, I am concerned with the hundreds of emails that were not delivered over the previous five days. What has happened to those ? Are they going to trickle into the account as things get sorted out ?

2. I sent a test message to my Bigfoot account ([email protected]) this morning at 05.44 (uk time) - it is now 08.18 (uk time) and it has still not arrived. I've checked my Bigfoot webmail and it has not arrived there either.

3. I have a number of 'Delivery Delay' and 'Delivery Failure' messages that have appeared in my Gmail account - all to Bigfoot addresses. It seems to me that the issues are not just with my account. Is there a wider issue with all Bigfoot addresses ? I have been reading that lots of people are currently having problems with their Bigfoot accounts. Can you tell me what is going on ??

My biggest complaint with this whole situation has been trying to get feedback and information from Bigfoot. There has been almost complete silence from the company and this has frustrated your users more than anything else. We all know that problems happen sometimes, but pretending that nothing is wrong and ignoring request for information from your customers is not the best way to deal with it. Some simple lines of communication (a 'Contact Us' page that actually worked would be a start !) would have worked wonders. Can you publish an email address for people to contact if things go wrong ? Can you publish details of issues on your website so that people know what is happening ? Could you maybe set up a Support forum for users to be able to post issues and receive feedback ? These are all simple things that most companies provide as a matter of course. Bigfoot would benefit hugely from these simple solutions !

I would be grateful if you or one of your team could reply to this email with some details - it seems very hit or miss as to whether anyone from Bigfoot replies to these email or not.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## achookang (Mar 22, 2005)

I remember with the last big Bigfoot delay problem (? about a year ago) when the email started coming through it didn't necessarilly come through in chronological order. Also of course I don't know if it all came through in the end either.

I will wait and see,


----------



## wilsojer (Aug 5, 2009)

All my emails that are now getting forwarded into my Gmail account seem to be coming in marked as Read - is anyone else seeing this happening ? It may be something that Gmail is doing, although I can't find any setting ro filter that would make this happen. I've also just started using Pop Peeper - there's maybe a setting in there that I haven't noticed that's causing this.

Just thought I'd check with the folks here.


----------



## 30chat (Aug 4, 2009)

One swallow doesn't make a summer but I too have just spotted my first Bigfoot forwarded email. I will try a few emails to myself but like others I''m pulling out and switching to something more reliable.


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Personally, I'm just grateful to see bigfoot hasn't died and that emails are now beginning to come through.

As others have referred to, there were similar problems last august.

The silver lining may be that spammers have got a good soaking these past few days with bigfoot bouncing back 100% - so maybe there will be less spam targetted at my em address from now on [I wish - LOL!]

I just wish bigfoot knew how 'loyal' its users are to it - many others like me having been with them for 10 years or so.

Many of us rely on em but at the same time can tolerate a breakdown in the service from time to time if the shutdown is explained - other em providers tell their customers of planned upgrade dates and so on and yet BF just doesn't do this.

The lesson I learnt lasr year was to have at least another backup em address -but equally its foolish to switch 100% of em to another provider for then it places you in exactly the same position of risk but just with another provider - and even the likes of gm can falter - it, after all, is being constantly targetted as people try to breach its em security etc.

Last yesr BF upset me but within 24 hours of problems being fixed I had forgotten all about it and moved on with BF once again - and I have to say in the past 12 months there hadn't been a single glitch until this past week - lets just hope next august isn't as bad - LOL!

Thanks to all who have provided feedback and kept this thread up to date - its been a lifeline these past few days to appreciate that I've not been alone in experiencing problems etc.

Thanks techguy.org!


----------



## 30chat (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you, Mike, for getting this thread going!


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

No problem 30chat! pleased this thread was able to help you and other BF users. BTW, the backup em provider I went for LY was pobox.com - a service costing just a few dollars a year but they are exceptional in terms of service levels - I looked at endless numbers of different providers but then picked pobox.com and tried them for free for 30 days LY and was immediately hooked - I wanted to avoid the yh, ms, gm type providers and yet wanted high personal service levels and reliability - give them a free try and let me know in a private em what you think - what blew me away was that I em'd them and got a personal reply within hours each and every time from a named contact etc - awesome - and that is why I now keep BF still but don't rely on it 100% like I had done up to LY - hope this helps. 

All the best,

mike9inch


----------



## robsinglehurst (Aug 5, 2009)

I've just had one come through from Bigfoot - it was originally sent Tuesday 4th August. As regards emails being marked as read into GMail, I am using the same setup and my emails are coming through as normal - i.e. not read. Look into using the IMAP feature of GMail - it's good!


----------



## Westyfield2 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, I've been following this thread during the outage!

Just to add I've got (and manage for others) quite a few accounts including both free and paid; and so far I've had two emails come through from 31st July to August 6th.

*1:* Sent "Wed, 05 Aug 2009 11:17:47 -0400" (15:17 Wednesday afternoon UK I think) and received to Gmail (what my Bigfoot forwards to) at "Thu, 6 Aug 2009 02:29:37 -0700 (PDT)" (10:29 this morning UK).

*2:* Sent "Wed, 5 Aug 2009 07:32:09 +0100" (07:32 Wednesday morning UK I think) and received to Gmail at "Thu, 6 Aug 2009 02:17:42 -0700 (PDT)" (10:17 this morning UK)

So still absolutely nothing for 5 days (including many test emails) :down:

Not very good Bigfoot, where's the service status page explaining what's going on?

EDIT: Whilst typing that had a third come through:

*3:* Sent "Tue, 04 Aug 2009 19:36:17 +1000" and received to Gmail at "Thu, 6 Aug 2009 03:14:51 -0700 (PDT)" (11:14 this morning UK i.e. 8mins ago).


----------



## grahamsole (Aug 5, 2009)

This happened for eaxactly the same time period last August. They must go on holiday!


----------



## nick1wolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Just had this message through from Bigfoot so it would seem that all historical mail will come through at some stage - gmail forwarding seems ok for me also. 

We sincerely apologize for the service interruption.

Our technical support discovered a connection problem to our mail servers which they have recovered now. They advised me to check with you if the change took effect or if there has been any improvement the forwarding status of your account.

Your lost emails are still in the pending queue and will be forwarded in awhile.

Please monitor your forwarding address inbox for your emails.



Sincerely,


Heather Edwards, Customer Support (JXS)
Bigfoot Communications LLC


----------



## 123sch (Aug 4, 2009)

Just a quick thanks to all you posters - an oasis in Bigfoot's desert. I, like others, have been with Bigfoot since the start and am now moving on - hassle and cost. Such poor service like this is unforgiveable and so unprofessional as would lead me to suspect that their actions are a deliberate ploy to get rid of their old customer base and phase out - email for life is a big commitment.

Anyway, thanks and I might return to the site having not used it before.

Regards
Steve


----------



## 30chat (Aug 4, 2009)

OK - on to Plan B - telling my contacts not to use my Bigfoot address - can anyone recommend a bulk mailing programme?


----------



## Fistral (Jan 1, 1970)

I see this thread is getting quiet now. Is everybody getting their mails again or are you all just giving up and moving on.
I've had just 2 mails this month. One dated the 4th and one dated the 5th.
Both arrived on the 6th. I normally get 20 or 30 mails per day.
Any more word from Bigfoot?


----------



## robsinglehurst (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm getting some emails through but am changing to gmail. Can't be doing with all of this again.


----------



## robsinglehurst (Aug 5, 2009)

Fistral,
You've been a member of this forum for a long time! Says Join Date of Jan 1970 next to your post!


----------



## chromeliver (Aug 5, 2009)

As of yesterday, August 6, 2009 I again seem to be getting mail. However, all mail received both yesterday and today is current email. I have yet to receive any email dated August 1st through the 5th and wonder if this mail is lost forever. This is annoying and I can no longer depend on Bigfoot so I got off my butt and created my own domain which incedently is cheaper than the Bigfoot account. Bigfoot costs me $9.95 per quarter for about $40 a year and having my own domain only costs about $10 a year. I'm still going to keep my Bigfoot email address but am going to downgrade to the free service. Bigfoot brought this upon themselves.


----------



## Fistral (Jan 1, 1970)

robsinglehurst said:


> Fistral,
> You've been a member of this forum for a long time! Says Join Date of Jan 1970 next to your post!


Yes, when I was seven it occurred to me that before long the internet would probably be invented. So I signed up for all the websites that I thought might exist in the future. And registered the brand name "Microtoft", (1 letter off ), [Joke]!

But seriously, this thread is now marked solved, I presume mike9inch is back to normal.
I have now had 2 more mails, one dated 6th and one dated 7th. This is still only 4% of my normal mail.
I only use Bigfoot for free forwarding but it is my main Email address.
Am I the only one who still has a problem?
Or should I start another topic myself?


----------



## robsinglehurst (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm sure that I've lost some as well. I've only been using the free single address forwarding for a couple of years, was a paid up member for a long time but am now switching over entirely to gmail.


----------



## uknick (Aug 8, 2009)

I have sent emails to 2 bigfoot address today and neither has been forwarded nor can I view one of them in webmail. So bigfoot is still not working as it was prior to 1st August. This did happen last year at exactly the same time and that took 10 days to resolve although bigfoot did deny that there was a problem for a long time.

Why this company is unable to add a status page or reply to contact us messages defeats me - I have unentangled nyself from bigfoot - I can't be having this nonsense every year


----------



## uknick (Aug 8, 2009)

I see now at 16.45pm GMT 7th August you cannot even get into the bigfoot site - perhaps they have now gone for good


----------



## Fistral (Jan 1, 1970)

As this topic is now marked as solved I have started a new one here
http://forums.techguy.org/business-...t-email-forwarding-still-not.html#post6859154

I hope this does not offend anybody.


----------



## achookang (Mar 22, 2005)

I am now getting approximately the number of new daily mails forwarded that I expect. however I am sure there were some from the previous week's backlog that have not (yet) made it through. I know about 3 for certain that I sent to myself as tests. There may therefore be more.


----------



## MadHatter46213 (Aug 5, 2009)

it's really worrying that when I try for www.bigfoot.com I'm now getting HTTP Error 503: The requested service is unavailable. has bigfoot finally imploded. what is going on?


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Fistral said:


> Yes, when I was seven it occurred to me that before long the internet would probably be invented. So I signed up for all the websites that I thought might exist in the future. And registered the brand name "Microtoft", (1 letter off ), [Joke]!
> 
> But seriously, this thread is now marked solved, I presume mike9inch is back to normal.
> I have now had 2 more mails, one dated 6th and one dated 7th. This is still only 4% of my normal mail.
> ...


Fistral, you are right - I had marked the thread as solved as I'd believed matters were sorted not just for me but other users of bigfoot in general - I've remarked the thread as unsolved though as I think bigfoot has again faltered in past 24 hours - it may just be a weekend glitch! LOL!

Some good news to report - I did manage to make contact with a real human being at bigfoot and whilst they couldn't give me a fix date they did assure me that they knew of the problems and were working hard to get matters resolved - for me that was a huge reassurance - I just hope for all our sakes that by Monday 10th or Tuesday 11th there will be encouraging signs that all em are once again flowing - I remember last year the problems took about 2 weeks to overcome and the em came through eventually but in dribs and drabs to start with - and since then the service had been faultless up until this august holiday glitch.

I'll keep the thread open until you say you are happily sorted with bigfoot - so do email me privately off board to let me know.

mike9inch


----------



## MadHatter46213 (Aug 5, 2009)

When I asked for www.bigfoot.com I'm now getting HTTP Error 503: The requested service is unavailable. Has Bigfoot finally imploded? what is going on?


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

MadHatter46213 said:


> When I asked for www.bigfoot.com I'm now getting HTTP Error 503: The requested service is unavailable. Has Bigfoot finally imploded? what is going on?


I've just tried and can get their web site up OK - I don't think it has imploded.

Try again and see if you have better luck this time

Try www.bigfoot.com

or try to go straight to the email:

http://ef.bigfoot.net/ef/en/index.jsp


----------



## uknick (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow - fancy there being a real human at bigfoot - just when I thought they had all left for the weekend - if they know of the problems why dont they put out a status page on the web site. Perhaps, if they continue with these upgrades, they could consider employing staff who have some knowledge of upgrading systems . This whole episode has been a shambles and what makes matters worse is that they did exactly the same thing last year - will they be going for three in a row I wonder. I know this ranting does not help the situation but at least someone here reads it - which is more than can be said for BIGFOOT


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

uknick said:


> Wow - fancy there being a real human at bigfoot - just when I thought they had all left for the weekend - if they know of the problems why dont they put out a status page on the web site. Perhaps, if they continue with these upgrades, they could consider employing staff who have some knowledge of upgrading systems . This whole episode has been a shambles and what makes matters worse is that they did exactly the same thing last year - will they be going for three in a row I wonder. I know this ranting does not help the situation but at least someone here reads it - which is more than can be said for BIGFOOT


I can sympathise totally with your views - it sounds like how I felt last year.

I referred to real human contact simply because there was a point in time a couple of days ago where I began to wonder if bigfoot had died but thankfully I was able to make contact with them and the person was polite and helpful - its just a pity bigfoot has always had a policy of not giving updates on service on their web site - for as you point out this is a great source of frustration; simply not knowing what is going on. My guess is that over the weekend there will be no improvement but come Monday/Tuesday things should begin to flow again.

The lesson for all of us is to never rely on one em provider - it makes no sense to switch in anger from bigfoot to anyone else for the experiences of most of us is that over time all these providers fail at some stage or other -and sods law is the time they fail is just when we are waiting for a crucial email.

What I have done in past 12 months is kept bigfoot - after all its easier to keep something than to change it - and at same time opened a www.pobox.com email account - I posted earlier about them so please take a look - I promise you one thing from them that you will not get from google mail or anyone else - great personal service!


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Sunday morning here in Europe;

Nothing has come through for 24 hours now and I guess it will be Monday before anyone is back at the bigfoot rockface to sort it out.

Strangely, I too am now having problems this morning getting through to bigfoot.com - yesterday I could access it fine.- but today it takes me to www.bigfoot.net instead - anyone else noticed this? -so if anyone is wanting today to access their bigfoot.com account - it seems you can do this right now at www.bigfoot.net

I can click through to:
http://ef.bigfoot.com/ef/en/index.jsp

which is still .com - but down the LHS the menu items are split between .com and .net - this could be a migration under way - OTOH it could have always been like this and I simply hadn't noticed?

Roll on Monday! LOL - bigfoot.net? I'm not so sure


----------



## achookang (Mar 22, 2005)

Update from here in UK. After getting emails forwarded approximately normally on 6th and 7th Aug, there has been nothing on 8th and 9th (so far)

Not looking good.

However I have been able to access the Bigfoot site and access the Webmail (for what it's worth)


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Europe Monday 10th morning;

Bigfoot emails coming through this morning including the latest notifications that this thread has been added to - so something is happening - but with USA at least 5 hours behind it may be some time before bigfoot staff are at rock face


----------



## MadHatter46213 (Aug 5, 2009)

just got 
'This is the mail delivery agent at messagelabs.com.
I was not able to deliver your message to the following addresses.

<[email protected]>:
Connected to 66.114.252.224 but connection died. (#4.4.2) Despite repeated attempts, this message could not be delivered.'

in rswponse to a test message I tried a few days ago.

suggests things may still be a bit flakey in the land of the Bigfoot.

I don't suppose that anybody has had a recent response, apologizing or anything?


----------



## petercope (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been with Bigfoot since the outset, maybe 15 or more years. I have 3 accounts & pay so I can use the extra email facilities such as distribution, auto responder etc. All my family members use it as well.
Problems have been getting worse recently. I have had 3 breaks in service in the past year with contacts reporting bouncers but this one, since 31st July is ridiculous.
I think they are growing and expanding and email forwarding is just a pain to them now.
I tried to report it on the site and sent emails to their various help addresses with no response.
I submitted a feedback form on the site a few days ago and today received this reply today

----- Original Message ----- From: "Bigfoot Help" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, August 10, 2009 5:59 AM
Subject: Request for Feedback

Dear PETER,

We apologize for the inconvenience you experienced. We have a connection problem which affected one of our servers in our data center. We are now attending to this matter and should be done with the fix as soon as possible. Please expect a delay with your mail delivery while the fix is still ongoing.

Thank you for bearing with us.

Bigfoot Support Team


----------



## petercope (Aug 10, 2009)

I have received 2 emails sent by others to my bigfoot email address in the last 24 hours, the first since 31 July.
Normally I receive over 10 per day.


----------



## petercope (Aug 10, 2009)

mike9inch said:


> Sunday morning here in Europe;
> 
> Strangely, I too am now having problems this morning getting through to bigfoot.com - yesterday I could access it fine.- but today it takes me to www.bigfoot.net instead - anyone else noticed this? -so if anyone is wanting today to access their bigfoot.com account - it seems you can do this right now at www.bigfoot.net
> 
> ...


If you enter bigfoot.com site now by typing it in rather than clicking a favourite the layout has icons on the right for different parts of the company.
The Email / communications one now shows www.bigfoot.net


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

petercope said:


> If you enter bigfoot.com site now by typing it in rather than clicking a favourite the layout has icons on the right for different parts of the company.
> The Email / communications one now shows www.bigfoot.net


Petercope;

Thanks - I see what you mean.

I have tried to see what happpens if I try to create a new bigfoot account too - and whilst on bigfoot.net I see it still uses bigfoot.com as the final part of the email address - so at least there seems to be no intention to change bigfoot emails to a .net address.

The "contact bigfoot" facility now works too - which again is something that wasn't working - so at least users can now directly em bigfoot - not sure what difference it will make but at least they can be contacted via em

BTW; my em are coming through this afternoon now - but slower than normal


----------



## uknick (Aug 8, 2009)

As at 18.00pm GMT I have only had one email forwarded.
I sent emails to both my bigfoot addresses at 17.30pm and they have not been forwarded yet. But I have received

We apologize for the inconvenience you experienced. We have a connection problem which affected one of our servers in our data center. We are now attending to this matter and should be done with the fix as soon as possible. Please expect a delay with your mail delivery while the fix is still ongoing.
Thank you for bearing with us.

Bigfoot Support Team 

How much longer I wonder and what else can go wrong


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

I guess one standard test we can all apply if we have used bigfoot email address in our techguy set up/notifications this;

Has this postost onto techguy reached your inbox?

[The reason I say this is that this morning, Tuesday 11th, there has been a surge of techguy postings in my inbox relating to backlog on this thread - including the previous post by "uknick" - which helps to indicate that bigfoot em is getting through and now up to date - I just wonder what the experience of other bigfoot users is who have set up techguy to link to their em address for thread updates in this way]

mike


----------



## uknick (Aug 8, 2009)

Mike9inch,
I am not so sure that receiving 1 email in the last 5 days indicates that bigfoot em is getting thru and now up to date. I will check again tonite whether email received/forwarded by bigfoot today from messages I have sent to 2 bigfoot addresses at 11.04am GMT has actually been actioned. I don't hold out a lot of hope but I look forward to being proved wrong.


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

uknick said:


> Mike9inch,
> I am not so sure that receiving 1 email in the last 5 days indicates that bigfoot em is getting thru and now up to date. I will check again tonite whether email received/forwarded by bigfoot today from messages I have sent to 2 bigfoot addresses at 11.04am GMT has actually been actioned. I don't hold out a lot of hope but I look forward to being proved wrong.


It needs plenty of feedback from a wide number of users on this - but my bigfoot emails are, thankfully, getting through today - including test emails I have sent which are being received within an hour maximum - so a bit slow but they are all getting through - today I've had 20 emails now - typical sort of amount for me by this time in the day [midday].

Good luck!

mike9inch


----------



## RobHalligan (Aug 10, 2009)

My experience is similar to most of yours. (10-year customer, been paying for about 7 years, and have been contacting Bigfoot tech support about email outages occasionally over the past year or 2). My 3400 contacts all use my Bigfoot Email for Life (as it was called). Many more people have my business card with my Bigfoot address on it or otherwise have it in their address book. Ive counted 126 services such as this one for which Ive signed up using my Bigfoot account. Consequently, Ive been very reluctant to switch email addresses.

Thanks to all of you for the info on the issues with Bigfoot mail. I'm also glad someone from Bigfoot technical support joined the conversation. The response this forum and someone on this stream received blamed this most recent outage on their data center having lost its connection. The only substantive email response Ive received from Bigfoot technical support explained a previous email outage as the result of Bigfoot having received (or it had been asked to send) a very large quantity of email at one time. 

These too-few-and-far-between explanations actually cause me more concern than they relieve. A commercial email provider should have redundant data connections and redundant data centers. They should also be able to deal with service spikes. (Amazon Web Services has been popular for a few years now.) 

Given that email delivery problems have occurred frequently over the past couple of years on Bigfoot and the explanations for the outages dont inspire confidence, Im reluctantly starting to phase out my Bigfoot address.


----------



## Fistral (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm now getting 1 or 2 emails per day. A test mail I sent myself on the 8th took 3 days to arrive.
I filled in a problem report on their web site on Sunday but still no reply (2 days).
Do they really have problems or are they just trying to sicken me off because I use their free service.


----------



## CatChorus (Aug 4, 2009)

Wednesday afternoon in Perth (West Coast), Australia:

Like many others in this forum, I've been a long-term Bigfoot subscriber (May 1999) - first the free service followed by paid subscriptions.

After six days of no forwarded e-mail from my Bigfoot address, e-mails began to come through both in trickles and bursts - I've received a total of 163 forwarded E-mails since 6/8, all of them subject to forwarding delays (anywhere between an hour to several days).

I echo the sentiments of many in that I'm glad that Bigfoot hasn't gone belly-up, but their performance over the past year has been less than stellar: the occasional time-outs, ongoing delays in forwarding and now two major outages within 12-months.

Nothing personal to the staff of Bigfoot (particularly those who've contributed to this forum) but in my opinion, the initiation of and handling of this month's major outage has been - in a word - nothing less than disgraceful.

We have a completely botched "upgrade" (now entering it's 12th day), no notification before or during the outage, no stable or reliable means to contact them and barely any communication from Bigfoot along the way.

Again, nothing personal to the staff of Bigfoot but all of their early communiqués re-posted here have displayed - in my opinion - a total ignorance (or cover-up) of any wide-spread problem (i.e. requests for more information of the most basic kind, treating the symptoms as affecting individual accounts etc.). Several days past before there was even a hint of acknowledgement of a wide-spread outage.

In the absence of detailed communication, Bigfoot would appear to regard all of the above as completely "normal" for a major telecommunications provider (along with all other glitches and outages that continually manifest over the past 2+ years) and seem incapable of learning from prior experience or providing a stable and reliable service.

All of this may be the result of cost-cutting, empire building (i.e. pouring funds and resources into apparently more lucrative ventures)… ultimately, it doesn't matter - aside from sending them a polite nastygram, I've decided not raise complaints or demand reparations.

I'm simply going to quietly abandon them (much as they have done to us, their long-term paying subscribers) and would recommend that all Bigfoot subscribers follow suit at a fiscally convenient juncture.

Many posters here have been switching over to Google Mail (gmail) as a forwarding service. I've done the same and would happily endorse & recommend it as a stable and reliable provider - all emails sent to my gmail address are delivered in less than a minute.

My sympathies to those who use a Bigfoot address for business purposes and/or have it printed on business cards & stationary - you are the hardest hit by Bigfoot's shoddy service and deserve far better.

To sum up, for My Good Self it's goodbye to Bigfoot and (sadly) good riddance - I suspect that whoever at Bigfoot may read our comments & feedback will simply shrug and say "there's nothing we can do or could have done… we're already providing the best possible service." 

Bigfoot will then stick their metaphorical heads back in the sand… and before long (in August 2010, if not before) any remaining Bigfoot subscribers will find themselves back in the same predicament.


----------



## wilsojer (Aug 5, 2009)

@CatChorus - I couldn't agree with you more. I think that you have summed up the situation perfectly.

The way this has been dealt with has been appalling - the 'head in the sand and fingers in the ears' approach is not he best way to look after your customers and I have had enough of Bigfoot. It is sad, because many of us signed up for the 'email address for life' and I have recommended them to a number of people over the years. I am beginning to regret that now those people are cursing the day that they took my advice. 

To sum it up - we all know that issues can, and do, happen with technology, but it is how a company deals with those issues that defines them. Pretending that there isn't an issue, and if there is then it can only be with your account (and it definitely isn't widespread !) does not show Bigfoot in particularly flattering light. I imagine that they will be losing an awful lot of long-standing customers over their attitude, but, as you point out, they will probably simply just shrug their shoulders and move on to whatever venture seems to be more important to them.

With regret - goodbye Bigfoot.


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Does anyone know what happens if you cancel your bigfoot account?

On the face of it we can supposedly delete our bigfoot email account/addresses - but, thinking about it a bit more carefully then presumably this "opens up the risk" of someone else "taking over" that same bigfoot email address at a future point in time?

If we can't trust them to deliver email to us then can we trust them not to hand our closed bigfoot account to someone else at a future point in time?

It may be best to keep the bigfoot account open - even if actively switching to another em provider.

mike9inch


----------



## CatChorus (Aug 4, 2009)

wilsojer said:


> @CatChorus - I couldn't agree with you more. I think that you have summed up the situation perfectly.
> 
> The way this has been dealt with has been appalling - the 'head in the sand and fingers in the ears' approach is not he best way to look after your customers and I have had enough of Bigfoot. It is sad, because many of us signed up for the 'email address for life' and I have recommended them to a number of people over the years. I am beginning to regret that now those people are cursing the day that they took my advice.
> 
> ...


@willsojer - cheers for your comments, and kudos for your own regarding Bigfoot's conduct. I attempted to drive a similar point home to Bigfoot in the polite nastygram I sent them today, see below for an exceprt:

_Bigfoot's E-mail Forwarding Service is over 10 years old - you should know far, far better in regards as to how to run the service, perform stable upgrades, diagnose & fix problems quickly and how to notify and communicate with paying subscribers._


----------



## CatChorus (Aug 4, 2009)

mike9inch said:


> Does anyone know what happens if you cancel your bigfoot account?
> 
> On the face of it we can supposedly delete our bigfoot email account/addresses - but, thinking about it a bit more carefully then presumably this "opens up the risk" of someone else "taking over" that same bigfoot email address at a future point in time?
> 
> ...


@mike9inch - a question worth contemplating.

I believe that outright cancellation of a Bigfoot account would leave the E-mail address "up for grabs" by whoever wants it next... I imagine there's a short "processing period" while the address is removed from all systems prior to becoming available again (if anyone has some hard facts to clarify, please feel free to jump in).

I should clarify my earlier post  I agree with your recommendation: in "abandoning" Bigfoot I'm actively switching over to a new address, but maintaining the Bigfoot address as a legacy one (just in case something or someone is missed).

I've had a Paid Bigfoot Subscription for several years but will revert this back to a free/basic account at the next opportunity.


----------



## RobHalligan (Aug 10, 2009)

At this point, I'm just hoping the service will work for a few hours so I can get out notice to people in my address book to use my new address. I'm not getting mail again. (I figure people will trust the change notification is not some surreptitious hijacking of my ID if the notice comes from an address they know.)


----------



## CatChorus (Aug 4, 2009)

I received a "Bigfoot Status Update" this afternoon from the Bigfoot Help address ([email protected]) which to Bigfoots credit, was sent to both my Bigfoot address and my "real" address (i.e. the one the Bigfoot address forwards to) - both were delayed up to 30 minutes each, with the Bigfoot address taking the longest.

It appears that Bigfoot themselves are now experiencing delays in having their sent E-mail relayed  this could explain the lengthy delays in responding to our queries (at any rate, I call it poetic justice).

The text of the E-mail appears below:

_The fix is already in placed and the mail delivery should be working okay now. We have our technical team to assist us on issues that you might encounter. Just email us anytime at the helpdesk if you have further concerns._

_Thank you for your patience._

_Bigfoot Support Team_

At the risk of engaging in character-assassination, the E-mail doesn't exactly inspire or restore confidence in Bigfoot (quite the opposite).


----------



## Fistral (Jan 1, 1970)

CatChorus said:


> I received a "Bigfoot Status Update" this afternoon from the Bigfoot Help address ([email protected])
> The text of the E-mail appears below:
> 
> _The fix is already in placed and the mail delivery should be working okay now. We have our technical team to assist us on issues that you might encounter. Just email us anytime at the helpdesk if you have further concerns._
> ...


I also got a service update today,


> The fix is already in placed and the mail delivery should be working okay now. We have our technical team to assist us on issues that you might encounter. Just email us anytime at the helpdesk if you have further concerns.
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Bigfoot Support Team


Spot the similarity.

Still I can't blame them for doing a bulk mail. They must have had 10's of thousands to send.
I now seem to be getting four mails per day, and the test mail I sent myself an hour ago still hasn't arrived.
Either all my contacts have written me off as a bad address or something is still not right.


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

CatChorus said:


> @mike9inch - a question worth contemplating.
> 
> I believe that outright cancellation of a Bigfoot account would leave the E-mail address "up for grabs" by whoever wants it next... I imagine there's a short "processing period" while the address is removed from all systems prior to becoming available again (if anyone has some hard facts to clarify, please feel free to jump in).
> 
> ...


Catchorus;

The implications of bigfoot email accounts being "up for grabs" if users cancel their bigfoot accounts is alarming - and that is why like you I've never cancelled my bigfoot em address.

I just wonder how many bigfoot users have considered this problem - for no matter how hard we could try, there is no way we could ever successfully ensure all our contacts stop em to us via our bigfoot addresses - hence personal/private emails intended for a specific bigfoot user could end up in someone else's inbox - and of course you'd never even know!

mike9inch


----------



## Fistral (Jan 1, 1970)

My Bigfoot test mail has still not arrived 24 hours later. Sent another today.
Only 2 mails arrived through bigfoot today.
The topic is getting very quiet now. Is everybody back to normal now or just given up?

Can anybody offer a legal point of view?
They may be doing this deliberately just to get rid of any obligation to "free for life" customers.
Do I have a contract with bigfoot, I submitted my details to them and in return they promised free email forwarding for life.
If they were in breach, how much compensation should they pay me?
I don't think there's much chance of that but its a thought.

Sorry if I'm clogging up the forums by keeping this thread alive but its been 14 days now and Bigfoot seem to have got away with this scot free.


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Fistral;

Hi - i think its more likely users have given up than assuming their bigfoot service is back to normal.

Fatigue is setting in I guess with all of us.

I'm getting em through but not confident its all getting through to me - like a lot of people I'm just left feeling unsure about it all.



mike9inch


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

I think this thread needs to move to a "final" phase of "how best to manage the move from bigfoot" - there are lots of disgruntled users but they risk doing themselves more harm than bigfoot if they simply close their bigfoot accounts for reasons explained earlier in this thread.

So, here is the start of a list - lets number each suggestion as its added - I'll start it off;


1. Open an account with an alternative em provider of your choice - take a look at pobox.com if you want personal service but otherwise gm, hotmail etc.

2. Keep your bigfoot em account open - but consider changing it to their free service. Keeping your account will give "peace of mind" that there is no risk of anyone else in the future somehow taking over your em address etc - a point considered earlier in this thread.

3. Review your em statistics to notify all your active em contacts of your new em address.

4. Each time you receive an em from bigfoot, take the time to em or take action to ensure that the sender knows to use your new em from this date onwards.

There, that's 4 tips - please feel free to add others.......

cheers!

mike9inch


----------



## uknick (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree with the above suggestions - especially as you cant even get into webmail now and havent been for the last 24 hours


----------



## uknick (Aug 8, 2009)

Wemail now replies with
Sorry, we could not execute a command on the Mail server.
Reason: Server Down



Error Code: x14005

The Bigfoot Team

SORRY - yeh right!!


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

uknick said:


> Wemail now replies with
> Sorry, we could not execute a command on the Mail server.
> Reason: Server Down
> 
> ...


unick;

hi - have you tried www.bigfoot.net ?

I have em forwarding and could access that a few minutes ago via this .net - the new home of their em service - hope this helps.

mike9inch


----------



## uknick (Aug 8, 2009)

Wemail is as dead as the proverbial dodo even going thru www.bigfoot.net.

Links are http://ef.bigfoot.net/ef/en/index.jsp then clicking on webmail brings up http://webmail.bigfoot.com/ (enter username etc) then a blank screen with the address https://webmail.bigfoot.net/WebEmail

Wether you start after with bigfoot.com or bigfoot.net you end up at the same address after selecting webmail

I am loathe at the moment to cancel the paid variety of webmail so that it wont renew because I believe that the chances Bigfoot actioning the request are extremely slim. Will just have to wait til I get the renew email (what chance of that I wonder?) and then cancel subscription.

In the 21st century, with the technology available, the sort of problems experienced by bigfoot should not happen. I have worked in I.T. for over 40 years and if I had allowed this to happen, would be looking for a new job or else colecting my pension. I think the best thing for bigfoot to do now is to surrender and admit defeat - 18 days of this is a joke.

I am surprised, however, that there are not more threads out there detailing problems - maybe we are the last people on the planet using this so-called service.


----------



## robsinglehurst (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been a long time user of bigfoot (free - paid - free again) but eventually got fed up with the webmail - so slow and the spam filtering was excellent at letting all of the **** through and catching the 1 or 2 important emails that I needed. I tried out g(oogle)mail (I'm in the UK) and was hooked, the IMAP service is excellent and also the Spam filtering.
I had a lot of problems when I tried to cancel my subscription (about 2 years ago when I started to just forward email to gmail). It took ages for my subscription to be cancelled and even longer for the refunds. Like others I am moving away from Bigfoot to gmail but will keep my Bigfoot account active to prevent the problems that have been described above.
It's easy enough to setup a filter in gmail to "label" any bigfoot addressed emails to identify senders that have not yet been notified of your new address or, more importantly, have been notified but have not changed their address book.


----------



## MadHatter46213 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had a few emails in the last 5 days but nowhere near the usual level of activity. and nothing since Friday morning. I know of at least two which have yet to arrive. I am getting very old so I suppose that all my aged friends around the world may have died simultaneously. 

And I haven't had any comment from Bigfoot at all, no apology or 'it's all ok now folks' email. 

Has everybody else's mail tailed off after the brief and encouraging return to something like normal service or is it just me?


----------



## wilsojer (Aug 5, 2009)

Like everyone else, it seems, I have also had a dramatic downturn in the number of emails coming through. I am in the process of moving lock, stock and barrel across to Gmail and have notified as many people as I can come up with, so that would account for a certain amount, however, there are still hundreds of websites that usually send me a ton of mail that is not coming through at all.

I have also sent myself a number of test emails and I'm yet to receive a single one. I cannot wait until I'm away from Bigfoot for life...............


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

I guess this is the ultimate evidence on the techguy forum - I use bigfoot em on this board but as you can see bf has bounced so many techguy em these past few days that techguy has automatically now changed the settings on my techguy account - and who can blame them!



TechGuy said:


> Hello mike9inch,
> 
> We have received too many (24) rejected emails from the email address you provided: <_I have removed my em prefix for privacy_>@bigfoot.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Fistral (Jan 1, 1970)

I managed 10 Emails from my Bigfoot address today. A record for August.
And my last 6 emails I sent myself never arrived.
Now make sure you're sitting!

I just sent myself a test Email (Second today...) and it arrived within one minute.

Could this be the return to normal service?

I hope so but I will still be taking the advice above.
Fingers crossed that the 2 or 3 hundred missing mails will arrive tomorrow.
Anybody else got good news?


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Fistral said:


> I managed 10 Emails from my Bigfoot address today. A record for August.
> And my last 6 emails I sent myself never arrived.
> Now make sure you're sitting!
> 
> ...


Hi Fistral;

Having just read your post, I decided to give it a try - and I have to say I am astounded at the speed at which all my test emails got through to me.

I'm not sure you'll get the missing emails though - as I understand it, em servers 'try' to deliver for a set period - usually 2-3 days - but if em can't be delivered within the set timescales they get bounced back to the sender.

Bigfoot seems to working fine as far as I can tell - but I'll hold off updating this thread as solved for a few days "just in case".

mike9inch.


----------



## mike9inch (Jul 12, 2005)

Dear Techguys,

I have done some fairly extensive testing of bigfoot em today and I am astounded at the speed at which all test em is getting through - 100% success rate too.

Awesome speed! - I have never known my bf em to get through as quickly - and I've held an account with them for 10 yrs or more.

Either the upgrades have been a great success - or everyone has left them and the servers are therefore able to cope - LOL!!

Either way, it seems only appropriate to bring this thread to a close and mark it as closed.

If problems do arise in the future then I suggest a new thread is opened.

I hope this is OK with other users.

Many thanks to all who have contributed to this thread and kept us all updated.

kind regards

mike9inch


----------



## Fistral (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes Mike. !9 mails yesterday and all getting through quickly.
Fingers crossed that this is now all sorted and won't be repeated in future.
As others have said its very surprising how few sites have had any comment on this problem.

Thanks for the help and for being so patient, but I have to agree it does appear to be solved now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## uknick (Aug 8, 2009)

I think you are celebrating at little prematurely. This is what you get when access bigfoot.net

*The servlet container is temporary unavailable or being upgraded*

It did seem ok up until about 4 hours ago and now this. So not time to close the thread yet


----------



## uknick (Aug 8, 2009)

Mike9inch - maybe your emails were so quick because you are one of the few people still using bigfoot


----------

